# Toshiba Hard Drive Problem



## Cashman730 (Oct 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a Toshiba 250 GB USB HD from Best Buy. I have mac OSX 10.5.5. I accidently unplugged the HD without pressing the eject button. Now I can't get my hard drive to work on my Mac. It works on my desktop PC. Can anyone help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Turn on your Mac, and then open Disk Utility in your Utilities folder in the Applications folder. Plug in the drive and it should show up in the left pane. Click on it and then in the right pane click on the repair button. It should try to fix it so that it'll mount. If that doesn't work, you will need to reformat the disk, but with it being so large, you may not be able to so that you can use it on both computers.


----------



## Cashman730 (Oct 29, 2008)

Problem is that my Disk Utility is on the hard drive... Should I email it from my desktop?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You were booting your Mac from the external drive?


----------



## Cashman730 (Oct 29, 2008)

No , but all my apps and other stuff is on that hard drive.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is generally a bad idea. At this point, there isn't much you can do being the apps you need are not on the Mac's internal drive. If you have the OS X 10.5 install DVD you could boot from it, and then connect the drive and then open the Disk Utility from there.


----------



## Cashman730 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll get back to you on the weekend. I'm moving.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Ick, I hate moving. Good luck with that. Next weekend I have to help my sister move. At least then it's just loading and unloading a truck, no packing.


----------



## Cashman730 (Oct 29, 2008)

When I unpack my stuff Ill put the install disk and hard drive in my mac. It will take a while to find this though... Do you know how i can totally reinstall my OS?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, it can be done with that DVD that came with your Mac.


----------



## Cashman730 (Oct 29, 2008)

It says that the OS can't be installed on my laptop!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it the DVD that came with your Mac?


----------

